# Hilfe 5900x



## karakann55 (2. Dezember 2020)

Hallo ich wollte fragen welche aio die beste für 5900x ist? Weil ich keine lust auf grosse luftkühler habe Und passt das alles mit fractal meshify 2 oder liancool? Lg


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2020)

Der Arctic reicht völlig und sollte überall passen.








						Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 ab € 81,89 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (geschlossenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 1… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## karakann55 (2. Dezember 2020)

Kühlst du damit auch die 5900?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Dezember 2020)

"die beste" ist die mit der höchsten Kühlleistung. 
Aber um dich zu beruhigen: Selbst günstige Luftkühler haben keinerlei Probleme mit nem 5900X - bedeutet auch die kleinen AiOs wie der Vorschlag von Threshold sind mehr als ausreichend sofern du nicht hart übertakten willst.

Ich hab übertrieben gesagt nen 30€-Kühler aufm 5950X und der kommt selbst unter Dauervollast nie an seine erlaubten 90°C (bei langer Last schwankend zwischen 80 und 85).


----------

